
The Fictional Foods We Wish Were Real - yaseen-rob
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/what-fictional-foods-might-taste-like
======
atomical
Some background on Brian Jacques:

> He is known for the very descriptive style of his novels, which emphasize
> sound, smell, taste, gravity, balance, temperature, touch, and kinesthetics,
> not just visual sensations. His work gained acclaim when Alan Durband, his
> former English teacher (who also taught Paul McCartney and George Harrison),
> showed it to his (Durband's) own publisher without telling Jacques. Durband
> told his publishers: "This is the finest children's tale I've ever read, and
> you'd be foolish not to publish it". Soon after, Jacques was summoned to
> London to meet with the publishers, who gave him a contract to write the
> next five books in the series.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_Jacques](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_Jacques)

------
plink
Turkish Delight as preposterously described by C.S.Lewis: "Each piece was
sweet and light to the very center and Edmund had never tasted anything more
delicious."

~~~
egjerlow
This cracked me up - watching the Narnia TV series as a kid they were made out
to be so good, I would try to imagine what those semi-transparent cubes could
possibly taste like. However, my reaction when I finally tasted them I think
was opposite to what it seems you're alluding to: I think the anticipation and
the immense respect I had for Lewis and Narnia in general made it so that they
tasted better to me than they otherwise would have!

------
grumblepeet
Um - metheglin, I’m pretty sure I’ve had that before.
[https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2012/fe...](https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2012/feb/15/how-
to-make-metheglin)

~~~
TillE
I've never had metheglin, but I've tried a few different meads after reading
about it and was deeply disappointed. As far as I'm concerned, that hyped
version of mead _is_ a fictional drink.

~~~
KozmoNau7
What did you find disappointing about mead?

I absolutely love the stuff, so I'm curious about your take on it.

------
erichurkman
Related, there's also Binging with Babish, a chef that recreates foods found
in movies, tv shows, books, etc [0]. Including gems like Eggs Woodhouse
(including the Iberico ham), Homer Simpson's Moon Waffles, and the English
Trifle disaster from Friends.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJHA_jMfCvEnv-3kRjTCQXw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJHA_jMfCvEnv-3kRjTCQXw)

------
Apocryphon
We wanted Ambrosia, instead we got Soylent.

~~~
ChuckMcM
I suppose you could add the soylent green crackers to the list. (not that I'd
want to eat them :-)

------
cpt1138
Anything on the Food Pyramid

[https://i.stack.imgur.com/RAOEu.jpg](https://i.stack.imgur.com/RAOEu.jpg)

------
colanderman
A list of ficticious foods that mentions Deep Space 9 but not Yamok sauce [1]?
It was a major plot point in at least one episode.

I always imagined it to taste like some combination of Worcestershire sauce
and tomatillo salsa.

[1] [http://memory-alpha.wikia.com/wiki/Yamok_sauce](http://memory-
alpha.wikia.com/wiki/Yamok_sauce)

------
colanderman
Don't forget Limonana, a fictional drink that became real. [1] It tastes
exactly as its name, a mixture of Arabic and Hebrew, implies: a mixture of
lemon and mint.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limonana#History](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limonana#History)

------
SpikeDad
Disappointed that knichi wasn't on the list. It sounds yummy in the move
Barefoot in the Park when Victor Velasko described it during the cocktail
party.

I was really surprised when I found out it was fictional.

------
robotixonic
Scooby Snacks! (I'm sure they weren't graham crackers.)

~~~
CapitalistCartr
Uh huh; I'm pretty sure "Scooby Snacks" aren't fictional. They looked pretty
familiar on the show.

" . . . Shaggy and Scooby go crazy for this, and I have to wonder why."

(NSFW?) [https://www.leafly.com/hybrid/scooby-
snack](https://www.leafly.com/hybrid/scooby-snack)

------
mockindignant
I want to try at least one Poppler.

“They’re like sex, but I’m having them!”

------
mikedilger
I was hoping to find dornish sour reds in the list. I imagine they taste like
a fruity red wine, but sour and tart, perhaps like a Berliner weiss.

------
tootie
I have a strange craving for Strupo. The liquor derived from capers that they
drink on Isla Verde in The Simpsons.

~~~
deadmetheny
All we have here is Mountain Dew and crab juice.

------
palad1n
Fruit from the Tree of the Forgetting of the Knowledge of Good and Evil.

------
Simulacra
Soylent Green.

